

Mindset Innovation: The story of Tata Nano, the cheapest car ($2500) in the world - ideas101
http://www.rediff.com/money/2008/may/14tata.htm

======
chaostheory
here's a pic and a video: [http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-
gadget/pictures-2500...](http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-
gadget/pictures-2500-tata-nano-car-officially-unveiled-video-)

Not bad - nice industrial design

------
aditya
The real question is, has it really made life easier for a family of four on
the streets? The one thing that the article doesn't mention is the fact that
it most likely does not meet european (not indian) emission standards.

Not that they shouldn't be applauded for what they've achieved - but imagine a
country of over a billion people with easy access to a car that adds to the
already over-crowded roads and burns a bigger hole in the ozone layer. Not
that great anymore.

~~~
sonink
1\. "has it really made life easier for a family of four on the streets?". It
absolutely will, how can you have any doubt on that. Ask any family of 4 if
they are better of riding a car than scrambling onto a scooter.

2\. "According to Tata, the Nano complies with Bharat Stage-III and Euro-IV
emission standards" (From <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tata_Nano>)

3\. "The Nano will also replace many overloaded and worn-out two-stroke
polluting vehicles, both two and three-wheeled." - again from the wikipedia.

However if the ozone is what you really care about, how about starting by
dumping the SUV's for smaller cars in developed nations.

~~~
aditya
Didn't know about #2 above - I completely agree, about dumping SUVs for mass
transit, though.

------
donw
What about Euro-NCAP crash safety? The Nano looks to use the driver's knees as
the front crumple zone...

Personally, I do the environment a favor by buying used cars and maintaining
them until they die.

------
dimitry
It's interesting to note that Tata now owns Jaguar and Land Rover :)

